
Dragonegg Successfully Self-Hosts - jeff18
http://blog.llvm.org/2010/02/dragonegg-successfully-self-hosts.html
======
volomike
You know, I keep reading this stuff on self-hosting, and it gave me an idea
that has nothing to do with this original post. I think you'll like the idea,
though.

Imagine an AI kind of program that:

\- determines the cheapest, most capable hosting provider \- determines the
top 20 trending niches and randomly picks one \- determines the best available
domain name for that trending niche \- uses a credit card and sets itself up
with hosting \- finds trending content and through synonymizers writes short
summaries about it and links to it \- signs up for and uses multiple ad
networks until it can find the most lucrative top three for the content it
serves and rotates these three \- every week, broadcasts a link about itself
to other social bookmarking and social networking sites \- automatically uses
whitehat SEO techniques to try and increase its page rank \- within three
months, reproduces itself to build yet another site like that \- after 12
months, sells that copy on flippa.com automatically

The only thing it needs is a credit card and someone to respond to captchas or
click the Submit on a form it suggests.

Each new owner merely sits back and collects the profit. It's a self-aware
affiliate marketing system.

Pretty funny, eh? However, it also would be pretty interesting to watch.

~~~
seldo
In other words, Artificial Intelligence will be the inadvertent result of
Google's war with search spammers. Google will get better and better at
detecting non-human generated content until robots are generating such high-
quality content that we won't be able to tell -- or care -- that it's
generated by robots.

P.S. I am that robot.

------
dschobel
For those who don't know what dragonegg is; it's a rewrite of llvm-gcc as a
plugin for gcc 4.5 (which is the first gcc to support plugins) so that you can
pass the _-fplugin=./dragonegg.so_ switch to gcc and generate llvm IR.

------
andrewcooke
i've just googled around trying to find some performance numbers, but failed
to find anything. does anyone know how this compares to gcc? (more intersting
would be an article that explains what optimisations gcc is doing that llvm
doesn't do yet).

ps congrats to dragon egg ;o)

~~~
daniel02216
Ugliest powerpoint ever, but it does have some benchmarks about halfway
through. It's a bit out of date.

<http://llvm.org/devmtg/2009-10/Sands_LLVMGCCPlugin.pdf>

~~~
andrewcooke
thanks!

------
pvg
I have to wonder whether these people are really prepared, trained and
equipped for the self-incubation, not to mention hatching and beyond.

